# Attempted IUD insertion



## astough (Feb 4, 2013)

Could someone give me your input on this situation.... my doctor attempted a Mirena IUD insertion but due to the patients severely retroverted uterus the doctor could not insert it safely and aborted the procedure. I was wondering how to report the IUD (J7302) that was "wasted". Do I use a modifier??


----------



## kvangoor (Feb 4, 2013)

I would use the modifier 53


----------



## karolynak (Feb 5, 2013)

When we have done these in the past.  I post the J7302 as usual but I do put the modifier for discontinued procedure on the insert.  My reasoning behind that is the insert will be a reduced charge because it was discontinued (reduced by carrier due to modifier).  Since the Mirena itself is not able to be recovered, the total charge with no modifier is used.


----------

